# Are women predisposed to religion?



## atlashunter (May 31, 2012)

I think yes and have my own theories why but am curious to know what you guys think.


----------



## JB0704 (May 31, 2012)

Perhaps a desire for security?  Kind-of like why the majority of them vote democrat? Interesting thought, though a bit politically incorrect.


----------



## ambush80 (May 31, 2012)

I think so.


----------



## gordon 2 (May 31, 2012)

atlashunter said:


> I think yes and have my own theories why but am curious to know what you guys think.



Emotions.


----------



## atlashunter (May 31, 2012)

Dang I guess this was a softball question. You guys read my mind.


----------



## hobbs27 (May 31, 2012)

Well, I'll say no.I believe man is predisposed to PRIDE, and therefore makes it harder for us to be humble enough for religion


----------



## Ronnie T (May 31, 2012)

I believe that women are predisposed to many things.
And that's all I got to say about the subject.
Mountainwoman might read it and I'd get in trouble.


----------



## Six million dollar ham (May 31, 2012)

gordon 2 said:


> Emotions.



Basically.  Critical thinking has to be suspended to be religious.


----------



## hobbs27 (Jun 1, 2012)

Six million dollar ham said:


> Basically.  Critical thinking has to be suspended to be religious.



Yes, I'm so glad the liberal elitist thinkers can bring these things to our attention.This explains why all Christians believe alike, and agree on all things to do with faith.


----------



## bullethead (Jun 1, 2012)

hobbs27 said:


> Yes, I'm so glad the liberal elitist thinkers can bring these things to our attention.This explains why all Christians believe alike, and agree on all things to do with faith.



That is a great point. Why do you think that if something were so "true"...the words were so "true" the message was so 'true" and the faith among it's followers was so real once they have given themselves to their God, that there are so many variations and extreme differences within that religion and even down to two people do not believe exactly the same????


----------



## atlashunter (Jun 1, 2012)

Hobbs you make a valid point. It's not a complete abandonment of reason for the rest of one's life. But I would say at certain key times feeling must override reason in order for faith to win out.


----------



## atlashunter (Jun 1, 2012)

I see this all the time but it's more pronounced with female believers in my experience. You come from a standpoint of whether the belief is true or not and trying to figure out ways to separate truth from fiction and their response is to explain how believing one thing or another makes them feel.


----------



## stringmusic (Jun 1, 2012)

atlashunter said:


> I see this all the time but it's more pronounced with female believers in my experience. You come from a standpoint of whether the belief is true or not and trying to figure out ways to separate truth from fiction and their response is to explain how believing one thing or another *makes them feel*.



I'm not sure if it's cultural or not, but I think women are simply more emotional period, about everything, not just religion.


----------



## gemcgrew (Jun 1, 2012)

atlashunter said:


> Hobbs you make a valid point. It's not a complete abandonment of reason for the rest of one's life. But I would say at certain key times feeling must override reason in order for faith to win out.



When a critical thinker is spiritually born again, their critical thinking is no longer constrained by the physical. They think, speak, and function on a higher plane, an altogether superior level of competence and intelligence. Feelings must never override reason.


----------



## atlashunter (Jun 1, 2012)

stringmusic said:


> I'm not sure if it's cultural or not, but I think women are simply more emotional period, about everything, not just religion.



I'd definitely agree with that. What JB said about security and the tendency to vote democrat was also something I was thinking.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Jun 1, 2012)

You could also look at this from other aspects such as poor vs educated or black vs white.
http://www.pewforum.org/A-Religious-Portrait-of-African-Americans.aspx


----------



## hobbs27 (Jun 1, 2012)

gemcgrew said:


> When a critical thinker is spiritually born again, their critical thinking is no longer constrained by the physical. They think, speak, and function on a higher plane, an altogether superior level of competence and intelligence. Feelings must never override reason.



Amen.


----------



## Four (Jun 1, 2012)

Statistically speaking women are less likely to be atheist...

Here is an article speculating why.. not a bad read.

http://secularist10.hubpages.com/hub/Women-and-Atheism#slide5129033


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Jun 1, 2012)

hobbs27 said:


> Yes, I'm so glad the liberal elitist thinkers can bring these things to our attention.This explains why all Christians believe alike, and agree on all things to do with faith.



I didn't mention Christians but I see this struck a nerve with you.  How about that.


----------



## atlashunter (Jun 1, 2012)

hobbs27 said:


> Amen.



I think he was being sarcastic.


----------



## stringmusic (Jun 1, 2012)

Six million dollar ham said:


> I didn't mention Christians but I see this struck a nerve with you.  How about that.



Which seems to be the only reason you're on this forum. Sad really.


----------



## gemcgrew (Jun 1, 2012)

atlashunter said:


> I think he was being sarcastic.



Because you are constrained.


----------



## atlashunter (Jun 1, 2012)

gemcgrew said:


> Because you are constrained.



Amen!


----------



## StriperAddict (Jun 1, 2012)

*a good subject within a subject*



hobbs27 said:


> I believe man is predisposed to PRIDE, and therefore makes it harder for us to be humble enough for religion


 
Well put.  

Humility has to be a hallmark of those who come to faith.  God does not despise a contrite heart.


----------



## atlashunter (Jun 1, 2012)

StriperAddict said:


> Well put.
> 
> Humility has to be a hallmark of those who come to faith.  God does not despise a contrite heart.



Yeah it takes a great deal of humility to think the universe was created with you in mind or that you are created in the image of and in communication with the creator of the universe.


----------



## StriperAddict (Jun 2, 2012)

atlashunter said:


> Yeah it takes a great deal of humility to think the universe was created with you in mind or that you are created in the image of and in communication with the creator of the universe.



What can I say. That which you count as foolish is deemed to be far greater than life itself, the very power of God.  *1 Corinthians 1:18

*


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Jun 2, 2012)

stringmusic said:


> Which seems to be the only reason you're on this forum. Sad really.



Take a look at your own posts in the AAA forum.  You add nothing.


----------



## Asath (Jun 3, 2012)

"When a critical thinker is spiritually born again, their critical thinking is no longer constrained by the physical. They think, speak, and function on a higher plane, an altogether superior level of competence and intelligence."

Allow me to repeat -- " . . .an altogether superior level of competence and intelligence."

Once more, with emphasis added,  ". . . AN ALTOGETHER SUPERIOR LEVEL . . . "

Any questions?


----------



## Asath (Jun 3, 2012)

[In the interest of not waking the neighbors, and the preservation of a modicum of decorum, I would ask the assembled guests to please try to keep the laughter from drowning out the true and heartfelt sincerity contained therein.

Belief such as that is NOT a . . . (gasp) . . . thing to be  . . . (hmpppph) . . . taken as a  . . . (yarghhhh) . . . laughing matter . . . (prrrrrrrrrffff).]


----------



## 1gr8bldr (Jun 4, 2012)

Not as many women play golf


----------



## Hoyt Mathews (Jun 5, 2012)

Yes, women are mor epredisposed to religious belief than men. Just a guess, but I think it may have something to do with their maternal instincts. For example, sane women, want to ensure the safety of their offspring. This comes in many forms during child rearing. Religion introduces an "unknown" in the equation of existence and forces the woman to consider things like, "How can I ensure the safety of my children, not just in this life, but also the afterlife as well?" Couple this with the story of a male that loves unceasingly and will never cheat, beat, and always provide for you and your children and you have the recipe for female  conversion.


----------

